# Acana large breed puppy or Acana puppy and junior?



## agalf (Dec 8, 2011)

I've a 5 month old boxer male, I'm currently feeding him Acana large breed puppy, I live in Belarus so the price for Acana is pretty high. The shop have now put up the price for Acana large breed puppy and it cost around 25 dollar more than puppy and junior. Are boxers considered as a large breed? Are the calcium levels too high for him in Acana puppy and junior? And what about the 4% higher fat level?

*Large breed puppy:*

Chicken meal, steamed oats, fresh free-run chicken, peas, fresh deboned salmon
(source of DHA), brown rice, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and
rosemary), chicken liver, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa, salmon oil, pumpkin,
chicken cartilage (natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), red delicious
apples, carrots, turnip greens, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, organic sea vegetables
(kelp, bladderwrack, dulse), burdock root, marshmallow root, juniper berries,
fenugreek, sweet fennel, angelica root, sea buckthorn, chicory root, stinging nettle, red raspberry leaf, milk thistle, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers,
Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus acidophilus.

Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12,
pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese
proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate).

Protein .....................................33 %
Fat ..........................................15 %
Fiber ...................................... 3.5 %
Calcium .................................. 1.2 %
Phosphorus ............................. 1.1 %
Omega-6................................. 2.5 %
Omega-3 ................................ 0.4 %
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg
Chondroitin .......................500 mg/kg
Carbohydrate ...........................29 %
Sodium ................................. 0.35 %
Chloride................................... 0.5 %
Potassium................................ 0.6 %
Magnesium ............................. 0.1 %
Iron ..................................325 mg/kg
Zinc .................................250 mg/kg
Copper...............................20 mg/kg
Manganese.........................47 mg/kg
Cobalt ................................... 0.55 %
Iodine................................2.1 mg/kg
Selenium...........................0.4 mg/kg
Vitamin B3 (niacin).............230 mg/kg
Vitamin B5 (pan. acid) ..........42 mg/kg
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) ........36 mg/kg
Vit. B12 (cyanocobalamin) ..400 ug/kg
Biotin ................................0.6 mg/kg
Folic Acid...........................3.5 mg/kg
Choline...........................3350 mg/kg
Vitamin A ............................18 KIU/kg
Vitamin D3........................2000 IU/kg
Vitamin E ............................400 IU/kg
Vitamin K..............................2 mg/kg
Vitamin C............................85 mg/kg
Vitamin B1 (thiamine)...........75 mg/kg
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) ......... 44 mg/kg


*Junior and puppy*

Chicken meal, steamed oats, fresh free-run chicken, peas, chicken fat (preserved with
mixed tocopherols and rosemary), brown rice, fresh deboned salmon, chicken liver, fresh whole eggs, sun-cured alfalfa, salmon oil, pumpkin, chicken cartilage (natural source of glucosamine and chondroitin), red delicious apples, carrots, turnip greens, cranberries, Saskatoon berries, organic sea vegetables (kelp, bladderwrack, dulse), burdock root, marshmallow root, juniper berries, fenugreek, sweet fennel, angelica root, sea buckthorn, chicory root, stinging nettle, red raspberry leaf, milk thistle, peppermint leaf, marigold flowers, chamomile flowers, lactobacillus acidophilus, enterococcus faecium.

Vitamins (vit. A, vit. D3, vit. E, niacin, riboflavin, lysine, thiamine mononitrate, vit. B12,
pyridoxine, folic acid, biotin). Minerals (iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, manganese
proteinate, cobalt proteinate, copper proteinate).

Protein .....................................33 %
Fat ..........................................19 %
Fiber .........................................3 %
Calcium .................................. 1.3 %
Phosphorus ............................. 1.1 %
Omega-6................................. 2.7 %
Omega-3 ................................ 0.4 %
Glucosamine ....................800 mg/kg
Chondroitin .......................500 mg/kg
Carbohydrate ...........................26 %
Sodium ................................. 0.34 %
Chloride................................... 0.5 %
Potassium................................ 0.6 %
Magnesium ............................. 0.1 %
Iron ..................................360 mg/kg
Zinc .................................300 mg/kg
Copper...............................20 mg/kg
Manganese.........................45 mg/kg
Cobalt ................................... 0.55 %
Iodine................................2.1 mg/kg
Selenium...........................0.4 mg/kg
Vitamin B3 (niacin).............240 mg/kg
Vitamin B5 (pan. acid) ..........42 mg/kg
Vitamin B6 (pyridoxine) ........36 mg/kg
Vit. B12 (cyanocobalamin) ..400 ug/kg
Biotin ................................0.6 mg/kg
Folic Acid...........................3.5 mg/kg
Choline...........................3350 mg/kg
Vitamin A ............................18 KIU/kg
Vitamin D3........................2000 IU/kg
Vitamin E ............................400 IU/kg
Vitamin K..............................2 mg/kg
Vitamin C............................85 mg/kg
Vitamin B1 (thiamine)...........75 mg/kg
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) ......... 44 mg/kg


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Boxers are smaller large dogs. I wouldn't worry about the .1% more calcium, go with the other food if it works better for you. The higher fat % is a plus for me, dogs need more fat than they get in most kibbles. 15% fat by weight is only 30% fat by calories, that is human diet food. Your pup isn't on a diet!!!


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Boxers are actually a medium sized breed. Either food is good however it's good for the joints to grow dogs slow so I'd suggest regular puppy food or, perhaps, even an all life stages food.


----------



## agalf (Dec 8, 2011)

Today I was going to buy Acana but the shop said it isn't any Acana in whole Minsk at the moment. They was going to get it last week but it never came, they hoped it would come next week but couldn't guarantee it. He offered me to buy Canidae All Life Stages instead, but as I remember when I choose Acana, Candiae ALS had to high calcium (as feed 1.8 % and as dry matter (2%)? But can I buy one 6 kg sack so I've something to give to Dan?


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> Boxers are smaller large dogs. I wouldn't worry about the .1% more calcium, go with the other food if it works better for you. The higher fat % is a plus for me, dogs need more fat than they get in most kibbles. 15% fat by weight is only 30% fat by calories, that is human diet food. Your pup isn't on a diet!!!


Do they have Orijen to get you by? They are made by the same company I believe and are similar.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have 1.8% on Canidae ALS I put into nutritiondata.com but on the website it now says 1.2% or something far more reasonable. Check the bag, maybe it is a newer one.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Do they have Orijen to get you by? They are made by the same company I believe and are similar.


They are both made by Champion Foods in Alberta, Canada. Orijen is higher in meat protein.


----------

